# Canadians! Where do you buy washers etc?



## merlysys (Mar 5, 2012)

For those ordering small parts from Canada, is there a place you order from? Some USA places don't ship here or the s/h charges are high.
I am near Toronto (Mississauga) and own a Graco sprayer and GX-05 gun and some accessories.
My GX-05 gun needs a washer, the local repair shop sells them for $3 each. It cracks easily so I want to keep several in stock. 

Currently I need washer/seal part # 0515228, item 5 in the diagram









Looks like this


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

My Graco guy just gives them to me. Although I have 3 airlesses, a AAA, an HVLP, and a pressure washer, so I have a good relationship with him


----------



## Spock (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm sure most distributors in the US would sell you the washers. The shipping for washers would be next to nothing in a bubble wrap envelope. google around.


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

You could probably order these from Mr Fix-it on these forums. An alternate P/N is also Wagner SprayTech (now Titan) # 43303, or Bedford # 8-808.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

Shouldn't your local paint store have these parts on hand or available? Especially if they have a repair service? 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------

